# 50% will be pissed off



## locomotive1 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm sorry, but I just have to say after looking at all the beautiful new Look frames on this forum. "why are some of you ruining the beauty of the Look by installing the ghastly looking shimano components?" I know that they work great but come on now. They ruin the look of the bike!


----------



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

Maybe they ruin the look, but have you ever been in an event (be it race or tshirt ride) and had to seek the help of mechanical support/wheel pit and all they have is Shimano? For me in that instance, appearances go out the window.


----------



## lemond111 (May 22, 2005)

Why did you quote yourself???


----------



## locomotive1 (Jan 26, 2007)

I understand where you're coming from but I don't race any more. I just do the racer training rides. When I was racing I still rode Campy, but with a mavic conversion cassette that was shimano compatible. "maybe they ruin the look." I se we are in agreement.


----------



## locomotive1 (Jan 26, 2007)

Sorry, but I only gadgiated six grade. Oh, is this an english forum?

Thanks,
Jethro


----------



## lemond111 (May 22, 2005)

"I just thought quoting yourself was funny." "You where obviously just trying to get a rise out of 50% of the people." "I see I got a rise out of you." 

Jokes aside, campy does look cool on the Look bikes. I however, went with shimano b/c I liked the shifters better. That is just my opinion. No matter what, it is a sweet looking ride.


----------



## locomotive1 (Jan 26, 2007)

Lol For Sure!


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

I just change my group from dura ace to 07' record group, but build the 595 Ultra with the take off dura ace group, don't be piss off  I am 50% with you :lol:


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

Proud to say that I'm with the Campy camp and the hew Record Skeletons look particularly nice on my new team color 595

Would go so far as to say she is gorgeous!


----------



## rjsd (Nov 11, 2006)

Fact:
Shimano works better.
Shimano lasts longer
My opinion:
Shimano looks better.
Having Campy on your bike is like having Diamonds and gold put on your front teeth.

rj


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

rjsd said:


> Fact:
> Shimano works better.
> Shimano lasts longer
> My opinion:
> ...



Objection! These statements are based entirely on conjecture and hearsay!


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

rjsd said:


> Fact:
> Shimano works better.
> Shimano lasts longer
> My opinion:
> ...



Oh boy, the gloves are off 

Ever try to get spare parts to repair your shimano gear after several thousand miles of use?

No - I didn't think so


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

Johnnysmooth said:


> Proud to say that I'm with the Campy camp and the hew Record Skeletons look particularly nice on my new team color 595
> 
> Would go so far as to say she is gorgeous!


:idea: should i just sell the dura ace group & buy another 07' record group instead ?


----------



## locomotive1 (Jan 26, 2007)

rjsd said:


> Fact:
> Shimano works better.
> Shimano lasts longer
> My opinion:
> ...


Nothin like having a pair of bull horns mounted to your nice $200+ carbon bars. Or you could just add to their beauty by installing some campy levers.


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Shimano or Campy. Don't fret over it.*

OK, recently I just tore apart a D/A lever, and I would pity anyone who ever has tried to repair one, and even the person who puts them together.

Yet, with that said, Campy has yet to produce a shifter which feels anywhere _near _as crisp as Shimano's Dura Ace 10, particularly on rear derailleur downshifts, where Campy feels as though you're trying to cut a loaf of bread with the side of a fork. The engagement point at which you actually start moving the derailleur inwards doesn't even happen until partway through the stroke, when the feel changes! Shimano yields consistent, smooth upshifts and downshifts, and I'm talking in terms of the mechanical movement of the lever only, not whether the shifts are made cleanly, which, in both systems, can be obtained with skilled tuning. 

I think in terms of upshifting, the thumb lever of Campy simply comes down to opinion. Frankly, I hate it. When I'm in the drops it's tough to reach up for it. 

Then the look. I can see how one might call Campy cleaner. True. However, I'd rather trade function for aesthetics.

Here's my overall feeling: Campy has gray area. It can be poor, great, but also somewhere in the middle, when things aren't working just right. Dura Ace tends to be perfect or aggravating. One can avoid the latter if they've got any wits about them when it comes to bike repair.


----------



## locomotive1 (Jan 26, 2007)

I can't argue with you on function of the two grouppos. I have not used Shimano since '95. I just cannot get over the ugliness of the Shimano product. Therefore, I chose Campy. It looks like art and has always worked great for me.

Sorry about your 595. I hope that Calfee can fix it for you. I just got a 595 Pro Team four weeks ago. I love it It has given me a definate edge over the friends that I ride with.

I crashed in the final 300 yards of the Dunnigan race last year. I was sitting about ten back when two riders at the front got tangled up. A few guys were really jacked up. I only had a few scrapes and my older Look came out of it with only small statches on the right shifter.

I am 45 with a job that requires some physical labor...so no more racing for me!


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*Who uses either of those 2 anymore??????*

It's ALL about SRAM!  

- Just messin' around. Kinda. SRAM Shifters/Hoods feel Waaaaay better than EITHER 
Campy or Shimano. We just have to see how SRAM fares through the first couple of years of consumers using the stuff to REALLY see how it will hold up.

Me? I'm a Shimano guy even though I like the "look" of their Hoods the least of the 3 brands.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Well I have 2 Looks and 2 colnago's, I have full Record on one bike, Centaur on another, DA on another and Ultegra on another so I guess I am able to offer an unbiased opinion. 1st of all I don't agree with 50%, Shimano have a much stronger presence on the market - just do a search on ebay or walk into most shops and you will be presented with a much higher proportion of shimano stock, my guess is 70 - 80% is shimano. I won't get into which set is technically better , or more durable as that topic can and has gone on forever. But for me the choice came down to having polished alloy looks on a high end groupset which only shimano does or Black carbon finish on a high end groupset which only Campagnolo does. As it happened I have record on Look and DA on Colnago but if someone likes the polished alloy look on their Look frame - why not, its their frame!


----------

